# KRG PM Nechirvan Barzani break ground for new US Consulate in Erbil



## Disir (Jul 7, 2018)

In a ceremony on Friday, the Kurdistan Region Prime Minister, Nechirvan Barzani, alongside US Ambassador to Iraq, Douglas Silliman, and US Consul General, Ken Gross, broke soil at the site where the new US consulate will be built.

“This project sends a strong message to the world, that the US wants to stay in Iraq, Kurdistan, and wishes to develop relations further,” Barzani stated during the ceremony.
KRG PM Nechirvan Barzani break ground for new US Consulate in Erbil - WAARmedia

Well, he didn't say anything we didn't know in advance.


----------

